

Skype for Linux 2.1 Beta - etix
http://share.skype.com/sites/linux/2009/08/skype_for_linux_21_beta.html

======
staunch
Pulseaudio support makes this a worthwhile upgrade for me. Now I can make a
call while using Flash audio.

------
alexkay
Seems to work fine, I've been using it for a couple of days.

Arch x64 users can grab it from AUR:
<http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=7914>

------
jraines
Now if only I could get my mic to work with Linux.

